# 1st/only this morning but she's a big un!



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

I went out this morning for a couple hours, 3 to 5 am. I got my first one of the year, a 24 incher. I don't have a scale to weight her but I would imagine she's 8.5 to 9.5 lbs. She feels heavy! I only saw 3 but when I came across this one my eyes lit up. I'm going again soon. Good luck all!!

Deadeye


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice flattie man, congrats !

Sent from my S4 using Forum Runner


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

I llike it. Thick fish


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

That thing looks thick as a football!!! Nice job:thumbsup:


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks fellas. I weaved in and around docks for about 200 yards without seeing a thing until I came across her laying between a seawall and a dock. Persistence pays off I guess. I get locked in and I just want to keep poling along!

Deadeye


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Very nice doormat.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eastbayking (Feb 2, 2013)

Stud


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Sweet. The biggest one I've ever gigged was a 27" one.


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

my largest was 26 and a 1/4 inches and weighed 10 and 3/4lbs.


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

Got a couple the other night that were 23" and 23.5" and they weighed 5.12 and 5.13


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Okay, you guys motivated me to get out last night. This was the biggest one.

He had clearly been gigged a few days prior as his wounds had not healed.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

overkill said:


> Okay, you guys motivated me to get out last night. This was the biggest one.
> 
> He had clearly been gigged a few days prior as his wounds had not healed.


That's what happens when you don't have a good gig or make a bad stab.
John did you get anymore?


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

One more big one and a smaller one. 6 Sheeps. Muddy water but nice to be out on the water again.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds like my Fri. night trip, 3 fish and 2 of them were less than 1ft apart. Hunted around for a couple more hrs and no fish so was on the trailer by 1:30


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Sweet. Thats a nice one!!


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

I guess mine did not weigh as much as I estimated. It's hard to estimate weight because it varies if they are full of eggs and thick. It felt pretty heavy though. Glad to see you all are getting some big ones!

Deadeye


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Here is the results. This year is way off from last few years crop


----------

